# Hello everyone



## Barb(fluffyfolds Cattery) (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi i just wanted to intorduce myself, my name is Barbra we live in Melbourne Australia and breed and show Scottish fold cats. Barb


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Barb. I just got done listen to book on tape called Sunburned Country by bill byson. It was wonderful


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and please post pictures of the Scottish Fold's they are the cutest kitties


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Barb, welcome to the Cat Forum! I love Scottish folds. Please post some pictures!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------

